# Out Bid!



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just throwing this out there to see what you guys think. I have already bid this property and was told I was considerbly higher than there previous contractor "Who did a great job" per the facility manager. Tell me what you think this should have been priced at. 

2" Trigger Gave 2 options of -Seasonal salt or calcium per application and Per push for lot Per time for sidewalks and salt and calcium per app.
Commercial property- 85,003 total square feet. Building on the west parking lot to the east, parking lot is broken up with employee parking on the north end at 29,668 sq ft, 414 long entrance drive up hill at 12,865 sq ft, and at truck dock area with 20 overhead doors and total of 42,470 sq ft. Sidewalks total 2400 sq ft.

Trying to gage to see if I'm way off or the other guy is giving away his service.

Thanks.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have a pix of this place?


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

No sorry. Also we average 25 events a year for our seasonal contracts.


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

*Pic.*

I hope this works.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

What would you be plowing with? whats your estimated time to complete? how much salt were you planning on putting on per app? how long to complete the sidewalks?


----------



## PrecisionS&I (Jan 30, 2012)

Mick76;1485523 said:


> What would you be plowing with? whats your estimated time to complete? how much salt were you planning on putting on per app? how long to complete the sidewalks?


Mike, I just looking for what you guys think this should be bid at, what you would charge for the above property. I was told I was to high and I feel the other contractor is giving it away if he is considerably lower than me.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

PrecisionS&I;1485548 said:


> Mike, I just looking for what you guys think this should be bid at, what you would charge for the above property. I was told I was to high and I feel the other contractor is giving it away if he is considerably lower than me.


Thats why I was asking all these questions....the current contractor might come in with a loader and hes done in 20 minutes... you might be plowing with a s-10 and its going to take you alot longer......

if you feel hes "giving it away", then so be it you cant compete (maybe hes got a good paying account close by and can do this one discounted because all his equipment is in the area?...Ive done that before). if something like the above scenerio is true and hed make X amount for 20 minutes work (while making his margins) and you have to charge Y for many hours work to make your margins he'll be lower everytime while still making his margins...
every co will have different costs/profit margins.....
as your seeing, he's "giving his service away" but as long as hes making his margins he'll continue to be happy (and the account will be also)


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

if the other contractor did great work for a better price then why are they entertaining new bids????


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

dmontgomery;1485596 said:


> if the other contractor did great work for a better price then why are they entertaining new bids????


Hoping for a lower bid to use as leverage to get the current guy even cheaper. SOP


----------

